# problème G4 Quicksilver - appler aux manceaux



## mp_ (15 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème avec mon G4 Quicksilver 2002 : 

- Si je ne met pas de RAM dedans : au démarrage, le Mac fait un bip, puis tourne dans le vide. Jusque là, tout va bien.
- Si je met de la RAM : le Mac fait "Boing", tourne quelques secondes, puis se coupe.

De temps en temps, il a le même comportement, mais sans bip/boing. Et plus rarement (généralement quand il manque une vis), il démarre et tourne dans le vide, sans faire de bip/boing, quel que soit l'état de la RAM.

- J'ai tenté tous les reset possibles et imaginables
- Les barrettes de RAM ne sont pas incriminées ; elles tournent nickel sur un iMac G3 (2*512 SD-Ram PC133) ; j'ai tenté chacune des barrettes sur chacun des 3 sockets
- Mon premier réflexe : "c'est l'alim". J'ai donc adapté une alim ATX : même problème.
- J'ai tout démonté/remonté, tenté avec/sans carte graphique, avec/sans modem, avec/sans DD et DVD branchés : pareil.

Il ne reste que 2 éléments pouvant générer la panne : la carte mère et la carte processeur. Hors, sans ces éléments en double pour tester, aucun moyen de le savoir. C'est pourquoi j'en appelle aux manceaux du forum (aux gens du Mans, quoi  ) qui posséderaient un G4 Quicksilver, pour éventuellement organiser une rencontre autour d'une bonne bière, d'une petite discussion et d'un peu de bidouillage de Quicksilver afin de tenter une échange de carte mère et de processeur le temps de découvrir le coupable.

Et pour ceusses qui ne seraient pas sur la capitale des rillettes et du sport mécanique en France, n'hésitez pas à me donner vos avis éclairés ; des fois que je serais passé à côté de quelque chose


----------



## Jacques_Dupontel (23 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, mp_, ne t'inquiètes pas pour l'aspect aléatoire du son "Boing"au démarrage, sur mon PowerMac G4 2 * 450 MHz le son "Boing" n'a pas lieu à tous les coups et pourtant il marche.

Est ce que tu as les CD ou DVD d'installation ?

Tu pourrais essayer de démarrer dessus en appuyant sur la touche C au démarrage en ayant inséré auparavant bien entendu le CD ou le DVD correspondant.

Ceci afin de déterminer si ce n'est pas le disque dur qui est en cause.


----------



## mp_ (23 Octobre 2008)

Jacques_Dupontel a dit:


> Bonjour, mp_, ne t'inquiètes pas pour l'aspect aléatoire du son "Boing"au démarrage, sur mon PowerMac G4 2 * 450 MHz le son "Boing" n'a pas lieu à tous les coups et pourtant il marche.
> 
> Est ce que tu as les CD ou DVD d'installation ?
> 
> ...



Hélas, le Mac ne reste pas allumé suffisamment longtemps pour pouvoir booter sur un CD. Le problème est par ailleurs là que le disque dur soit branché ou pas.


----------



## Invité (24 Octobre 2008)

T'aurais pas des barrettes de 256Mo pour tester ?
Peut être que tes 512Mo ne passent pas sur CET ordi


----------



## mp_ (25 Octobre 2008)

Invité a dit:


> T'aurais pas des barrettes de 256Mo pour tester ?
> Peut être que tes 512Mo ne passent pas sur CET ordi&#8230;



L'idée me parait bonne, manque de bol, la seule autre barette de PC133 que je possède est une 256 non compatible Mac (3 bips aussi bien sur l'iMac que sur le PowerMac) 

Et au vu des prix absolument délirants du marché du neuf ou (pire) de l'occasion pour ce type de barrette, j'ai pas super envie d'investir ...


----------



## -oldmac- (27 Octobre 2008)

Essaye de nettoyer les connecteur ram (sur le mac) avec une bombe à contacts. On sait jamais ...


----------



## Invité (7 Novembre 2009)

Remontée de topic ! 
J'ai un QS 733 qui a le même symptôme :
boing et coupure dans les 5s. Cela pendant 5 ou 6 boots. 
Après, il tient le temps du boot et se coupe dans la première minute ou la seconde. :mouais:
Bref, mp_ t'as trouvé une soluce ?


----------



## Invité (7 Novembre 2009)

Bon, l'edit n'est plus possible donc je re-crée un message en me répondant.
Lors de ma panique, j'utilisais un disque tout neuf 120Go 7200t/mn 8Mo de cache.
Visiblement c'est le problème ! En utilisant un vieux 20Go en maître et le 120Go en esclave, je tourne depuis plusieurs heures sans soucis.
Alors, je ne sais si le problème est lié à la capacité ou au cache du disque (et je n'ai pas suffisamment de disques pour tester) mais avec un disque d'origine en maître ça à l'air de tourner impec !


----------



## KERRIA (8 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir

Sur que c'est pas du PC100 qu'il faut ?
Quand j'avais encore des G3, l'un admettais les 100 et 133 et l'autre que les 100....

Va voir ce site...

http://www.ram-shopping.com/apple/barrette-memoire.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h45 ----------

AHRRR...
Pardon il y à mieux là...

http://www.oempcworld.com/support/Apple_RAM_Guide.htm


----------



## Invité (8 Novembre 2009)

KERRIA a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Sur que c'est pas du PC100 qu'il faut ?
> Quand j'avais encore des G3, l'un admettais les 100 et 133 et l'autre que les 100....
> ...



Pour la Ram, je fais confiance à MacTracker. Qui dit :
"Type of RAM Slots: 3 - PC-133 3.3v, unbuffered, 8-byte, non-parity 168-pin SDRAM "

Mais de toutes façons, j'ai essayé avec une seule barrette de 512 en PC133, encore avec deux autres barrettes de 256 en PC100 ou 133
Bref, je ne crois pas qu'il s'agisse d'un problème de Ram.

En plus, ce con, me refait exactement la même chose. Le "boing" et un arrêt après peu de temps.
Avec le disque de 20Go, avec le 120Go, avec les deux, etc
En gros, ça me gonfle cette histoire !


----------

